# Porsche 996 v boxster why not a 996?



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

So in 2 years time when I at last decide to trade in my beloved TT, why would I consider a Boxster if these are the sort of prices of Carrera's at the moment? I am curious to find out the downside of buying a second-hand 996 rather than a new TT or whatever is on the market at the time, apart from the obvious age/mileage thing. 8)

What are your views? ???

98S 996 911 CARRERA II TIPTRONIC CABRIOLET
Silver, blue leather, blue hood, 17Ã" alloys, high
spec, FPSH, 34k Â£42995

98S 996 CARReRA II TIPTRONIC CABRIOLET
Blue met, Savanna leather, 3 piece steering wheel,
computer, cruise, E/Seats with memory Â£39950 ;D ;D

98R 996 CARRERA II CABRIOLET TIPTRONIC
Metallic blue, leather, sat nav, very high spec,
31k, FSH Â£42995 ;D ;D ;D

98R 996 CARRerA II
Zenith blue, blue leather, full GT3 kit,
18Ã" sport classic wheels, CD, sunroof, climate,
44k, FSH Â£36995 ;D ;D ;D ;D

97R 996 CARRERA II
Silver, black lthr, S/Seats, sunroof, traction,
H/SEats, 18Ã" turboÃ•s, previously supplied by us, 55k, FPSH,
big spec, value at Â£34995


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'd have one, and I've certainly considered it. What puts me off is, the cost, basically. I'm reluctant to spend over 30K on a car, and I'm a little concerned about costs if something goes wrong. I used my warranty a lot.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

This is something I have also considered. I dont see any point in 'upgrading' to a Boxster, because from my point of view the money spent/'improvement' is not as significant as stretching to either a used or new carrera...


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

The Boxster is a good car in its own right, I think if it had had the bigger engines then it would have been as good as a carerra easily.

If I were to buy a used Carerra then I would buy a Carerra 4S, awesome cars - like a turbo but without the engine. 993 C4S's are quite rare and likely to be quite collectable as last of aircooled versions (i think).

I like the 996 better as the trim has been revised, still not in TT class, but far better (IMO) than the older versions. At the kind of money you aer quoting you should be able to get a C4S.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Plus the C4S is four-wheel drive (?) so should be a little easier to drive if you are like myself & have a second name of larry .


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

If you want to keep the FPSH, then set aside Â£1500 per annum for that - apparently - not speaking from experience!


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

That isnt really correct - service intervals I am led to believe are ever 12 months or 12000 miles and small services vary between Â£250 and Â£500, major services vary between Â£500 and Â£900 - but in this Porsche included everything that it needs unlike Audi not including things like brake fluid changes and other minor little items that they ring you about while you car is in.

Just what I was advised of as I have been looking at either 986 or 996 as replacement for TT.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Donna...it is funny that you are asking this question as I was thinking the same.

A friend of mine was test driving a 911 Targa and he gave me a lift in it. So I had exactly the same thoughts like you.

It is funny that we are thinking about what car to have in 2 years time...we are never happy with what we have now. It is as if we realise one dream and then another comes along!!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yes I'd noticed that 996 prices have plummeted, yet 993 prices have held firm.

You still need to pay Â£33k+ for a decent 6-7 year old 993 yet 4-5 year old 996s can be had for Â£38k with the same mileage. :-/

I'd have the 996. I'd love to go this route. Depreciation would definitely be gentle from the upper 30s.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> It is funny that we are thinking about what car to have in 2 years time...we are never happy with what we have now. It is as if we realise one dream and then another comes along!!


You've gotta have your dreams though, haven't you?! ;D

I do exactly the same all the time - why else do we buy car mags and the like? Personally, I'm of exactly the same opinion - I'd LOVE to have a 996 next (though not for at least a couple of years), whether I can afford one (even a few years old) is another matter... :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You've gotta have your dreams though, haven't you?! ;D
> 
> I do exactly the same all the time - why else do we buy car mags and the like? Personally, I'm of exactly the same opinion - I'd LOVE to have a 996 next (though not for at least a couple of years), whether I can afford one (even a few years old) is another matter... :-/


So as far as I can see from your signature...you had a TT and then your next dream was the Saxo?  ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Maybe we should be called the not-quite-ready-for-a-996-club, rather than the TTOC, we were discussing the same thing at the meet on Saturday. Mind you Audi could scupper all our plans if the awaited revised TT is launched in time for exchange, who knows!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> So as far as I can see from your signature...you had a TT and then your next dream was the Saxo? Â  ;D


LOL!! ;D Last time I looked we didn't have a Saxo on the drive, it was a 206GTi (and good fun too ;D )


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

got a brand spanking new black 996 carrera 4 tip coming on wednesday to play with (for as long as i still live with my parents anyway!) will post thoughts when i've given it a good thrashing Â ;D Â ;D

cheers

James


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> got a brand spanking new black 996 carrera 4 tip coming on wednesday to play with (for as long as i still live with my parents anyway!) will post thoughts when i've given it a good thrashing Â ;D Â ;D
> 
> cheers
> 
> James


Erm No! Â You can get down to the Surrey/Hamsphire Meets and give us all a go!!! Â Â ;D  Â ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ok Donna, it'll give me a good excuse to run it in on behalf of my mum (wasted on her!!) its a long way from Leeds to Surrey!!

will post a pic on wednesday ;D

cheers

James


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Why not a 996 (yes its on my shopping list when the kids get too big for the TT(....

A guy I share an office with has a w reg C4 Cab.
2 weeks ago he paid 995 for 1 year extended warranty.

It went in for a service today - he knew the clutch was going but the bill so far outside of warranty is 1400 quid and rising. New clutch plus other damage caused by running worn clutch ( hence out of warranty caused by wear and tear on parts)


----------

